# Passenger Knocks on My Door - Find My iPhone Locator



## Pineapple (Oct 16, 2014)

I found a lost phone in my car around 3AM, but wasn't sure who's it was as I didn't get any missing items notifications from both platforms. Drove the grave yard shift and came home around 8AM. I was hanging out with a fellow ant at my apartment sharing stories, and all of a sudden I hear a knock on my door. 

"Hey, do you know who's car (uber) that is? I know that I left my phone in the uber and need to know which unit that car belongs to". 

We were like WTF as I live in a gated apartment complex, and the couple drove to my house based on their phone locator. I mean kinda messed up as they didn't contact uber to go through the proper channels, but part of me was kinda like well saves me the headache as they showed up at my front door and I returned their phone. 

Almost forgot to request the $15 return fee, but writing this post reminded me and submitted the fee request. 

Kinda f'd up what they did, but part of me is relieved as this was the easiest $15 I ever made. LOL


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Unless I see the phone within a few minutes I'm not returning it. It's going out the window or the nearest trash can.

Not worth my time to deal with the hassle like you had to.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

With a lost phone the first step is always turning it off. If you are in possession of it sometimes the phone can get reported stolen and you can get into trouble for doing nothing wrong. IPhone and Android users with these apps, like Lookout, can also see the last known location of the phone. I had a lost iPhone in my ride once and was going to return it the following day. Suddenly I noticed texts coming through with Google Maps screenshots of my apartment. **** that, turned it off and waited for the lost item alert.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Iann said:


> Unless I see the phone within a few minutes I'm not returning it. It's going out the window or the nearest trash can.
> 
> Not worth my time to deal with the hassle like you had to.


Careful. Argue that around here and you risk 5 pages of people calling you a thief.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-you-charge-pax-to-return-a-cell-phone-they-left-in-the-car.292917/


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Careful. Argue that around here and you risk 5 pages of people calling you a thief.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-you-charge-pax-to-return-a-cell-phone-they-left-in-the-car.292917/


Not from me...I find a phone, I turn it off and pitch it out the window.

I have never had a return fee that was worth my time or aggrevation.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Careful. Argue that around here and you risk 5 pages of people calling you a thief.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-you-charge-pax-to-return-a-cell-phone-they-left-in-the-car.292917/


I could care less what people think about what I do.
My time is valuable to me and dealing with someone's mistake is not worth it.

That thread got out of hand with all the goodie 2 shoes preaching.



nj2bos said:


> With a lost phone the first step is always turning it off.


Problem is most phones you can't turn them off they're locked.
My Note 8 for example, you can't turn it off no matter what. 
I have it locked and it requires either my finger print or password to turn it off.
Holding the power button or holding volume and power will not reset it either.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I've had just two left phones in my car. Discovered them both right away when they started to chime and drove them back immediately. One gentleman gave me a $20 tip for the trouble. The other, a drunk at a crowded bar that I had no problems locating as soon as I walked in due to her loud voice. She wanted to buy me a drink. I settled for a hug. I have returned wallets immediately too. Don't want to wait; don't care about the $15 return bonus. Just put myself in their shoes and would like someone to be considerate to me like that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Iann said:


> Problem is most phones you can't turn them off they're locked.


Not easy to go figure out. Same on iPhone 10.

But there always is a way. 
Google is your friend if you ever need to shut a phone off.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I returned phones two times so far. Both times it was close distance actually. One time I got 15$ cash from pax amd no report to Uber.
The second time pax reported lost item to Lyft. I returned the phone to pax, he tipped me 10 bucks. Plus I received 15$ from Lyft. Not bad.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I returned phones two times so far. Both times it was close distance actually. One time I got 15$ cash from pax amd no report to Uber.
> The second time pax reported lost item to Lyft. I returned the phone to pax, he tipped me 10 bucks. Plus I received 15$ from Lyft. Not bad.


Nice! I'm a firm believer that doing the right thing always pays off. Somewhere. Sometime.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Iann said:


> I could care less what people think about what I do.
> My time is valuable to me and dealing with someone's mistake is not worth it.
> 
> That thread got out of hand with all the goodie 2 shoes preaching.
> ...


Just put it in your microwave can't trace it from there


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Iann said:


> Problem is most phones you can't turn them off they're locked.
> Holding the power button or holding volume and power will not reset it either.


Not correct, you can basically put all phones in two categories, iPhone and android,

All iPhones you hold power button until it turns off, can take quite a few seconds, this applies to iPhone 4.5.6.7.8.9.10 so that is basically half of all phones you can turn off, if phone is frozen then up volume and off button simultaneously,

Now android I don't have much experience, but the ones I have turned off, like Huawei and Samsung, work similar, you hold off button awhile, or Huawei, you double click a button, a menu wil pop up, call emergency, restart phone, turn off phone,

Older phones, you remove battery, phone turns off, so basically only a very small percentage of phones your comment refers to, even then I think they can be turned off, or let battery go flat,

I've returned many phones, owners usually make contact ASAP, via in Uber app, or actually ring their phone, or txt it, I've only had two I never found the owners of, they never made contact, I kept phones charged for a month hoping they Would txt or call it, eventually I just posted them to the phone recycling centre, lesson is, if they don't make contact in a week, ditch it,

If you can't be bothered with the hassle, drop phone on street, they will track it or let someone else deal with iy


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Argue that around here and you risk 5 pages of people calling you a thief.


And rightly so. That's EXACTLY what these drivers are.

Karma is a b****, and it's coming for you.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Had something similar happen. Guy left his phone in the car. I didn't see it when doing the after shift look around. Next day my wife is using the car and is at an animal clinic. Guy comes in to the clinic and asks who's gray Prius that is outside. Wife says hers. They go out and find the phone. Wife verifies he can unlock it and off he goes with it. Glad it wasn't at the house when he tracked it down because you never know.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Iann said:


> Unless I see the phone within a few minutes I'm not returning it. It's going out the window or the nearest trash can.
> 
> Not worth my time to deal with the hassle like you had to.


Oh man what a terrible hassle, answering the door and handing them the phone


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Oh man what a terrible hassle, answering the door and handing them the phone


Don't really care. It's getting tossed out if I'm not near them. 
I guess I would get over being pissed if they came to my house as I live way out in BFE. 
Doubt they would even make it on my property to get to my driveway without my dog eating them.

The few phones I have tossed were ones that were a few hours earlier and out of my way.

Who doesn't have insurance on their phone these days anyway?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I discover a phone the first thing I do is try to remember if they tipped or not.
Usually, it's easy because the last tip I had was Halloween of 2016; given to me by some witch.

If the answer is 'no tip', I drop it in the nearest mail box. Right away too. 
I have driven away from a few noisy mail boxes.

Heard a phone ringing in the backseat once. Remembered it was a couple of guys going out to watch Monday Night Football at the local sports bar. They tipped, so I answered it. It was the owner. He said, "We gonna be here for a couple of hours, no rush." I said, cool I will hang on to it.
An hour later he called and I admitted I had forgotten about it. 
I said I had just gotten a ping and I'd be driving right past in a few minutes. He said that he'd meet me out front. He was toes on the curb when I pulled up. Literally took seconds to hand him the phone, and for him to hand me another handsome gratuity. 
The only time I've ever returned lost property. But, he was a stand-up guy, so ...


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not easy to go figure out. Same on iPhone 10.
> 
> But there always is a way.
> Google is your friend if you ever need to shut a phone off.


A hammer works in most cases.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Iann said:


> Don't really care. It's getting tossed out if I'm not near them.
> I guess I would get over being pissed if they came to my house as I live way out in BFE.
> Doubt they would even make it on my property to get to my driveway without my dog eating them.
> 
> ...


Yes but people have pictures of their kids, pets, work emails, voicemails, etc linked to their phones that you have to realize you are throwing out as well. Some of that isn't replaceable with insurance. Throwing it away is a ****** move and speaks a lot about how much you care about anyone but yourself. If it happened to you you'd be pissed.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Classified said:


> Not correct, you can basically put all phones in two categories, iPhone and android,
> 
> All iPhones you hold power button until it turns off, can take quite a few seconds, this applies to iPhone 4.5.6.7.8.9.10 so that is basically half of all phones


Nope. This is wrong. 
This does NOT work on iPhone 10. 
You obviously haven't tried.

There is a way, but it's not holding down power button like on other iPhones.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Yes but people have pictures of their kids, pets, work emails, voicemails, etc linked to their phones that you have to realize you are throwing out as well. Some of that isn't replaceable with insurance. Throwing it away is a @@@@@@ move and speaks a lot about how much you care about anyone but yourself. If it happened to you you'd be pissed.


Yes but all that is easily accessible on either Google when you sign back into a new phone or Iphone cloud.

When I get a new phone it asks me for my Google login and once that's set all my stuff magically appears on my new phone.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

I really don't mind returning them but I also can appreciate those who toss them. I am annoyed much more by people making a mess in my car, slamming doors, or somebody running to my car at 4 minutes and 20 seconds...


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nope. This is wrong.
> This does NOT work on iPhone 10.
> You obviously haven't tried.
> 
> There is a way, but it's not holding down power button like on other iPhones.


It's holding down power and the up volume button. At least that reveals the power off screen.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Iann said:


> Who doesn't have insurance on their phone these days anyway?


Worst reasoning ever.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nope. This is wrong.
> This does NOT work on iPhone 10.
> You obviously haven't tried.
> 
> There is a way, but it's not holding down power button like on other iPhones.


I have a iPhone X's max, ok so up volume and side off button turns my phone off,


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Classified said:


> I have a iPhone X's max, ok so up volume and side off button turns my phone off,


Correct. 
The point was someone only used to turning off a phone with one button won't figure that out.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Classified said:


> I have a iPhone X's max, ok so up volume and side off button turns my phone off,


Is your phone locked when doing this?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Pineapple said:


> I found a lost phone in my car around 3AM, but wasn't sure who's it was as I didn't get any missing items notifications from both platforms. Drove the grave yard shift and came home around 8AM. I was hanging out with a fellow ant at my apartment sharing stories, and all of a sudden I hear a knock on my door.
> 
> "Hey, do you know who's car (uber) that is? I know that I left my phone in the uber and need to know which unit that car belongs to".
> 
> ...


Police actually advise those searching for their iphones
NOT to do what u described.
Law Enforcement prefers civilians allow them to approach the subject.
U never know what Low life may be in-wait

But, as u experienced, many still risk and conduct their own search



nj2bos said:


> Yes but people have pictures of their kids, pets, work emails, voicemails, etc linked to their phones that you have to realize you are throwing out as well. Some of that isn't replaceable with insurance. Throwing it away is a @@@@@@ move and speaks a lot about how much you care about anyone but yourself. If it happened to you you'd be pissed.


Seriously, all that "stuff" on their phones should be backed up in the Cloud.
It's automatic with my iPad & iPhone .

Lose the phone, u still have everything high in the sky


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Iann said:


> Is your phone locked when doing this?


Works the same either way


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Iann said:


> Is your phone locked when doing this?


Yes, tried both, having the annoying Face ID, you have to turn phone away from you so it couldn't recognise and unlock itself,



Cableguynoe said:


> Correct.
> The point was someone only used to turning off a phone with one button won't figure that out.


I get that, I'm use to pressing all buttons in any random order, to figure it out, but can see how someone wouldn't figure it,

It's like how the top volume button is also used to take photos, you can tell the ones who don't know this, and struggle trying to press the onscreen button,


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Police actually advise those searching for their iphones
> NOT to do what u described.
> Law Enforcement prefers civilians allow them to approach the subject.
> U never know what Low life may be in-wait
> ...


If you are smart, you won't back up lots of things to the cloud. Just because you people do doesn't mean everyone else does.. iCloud is not entirely safe, and a vast majority of phone users don't backup their files. Especially Android users. Anyone who throws a phone in the trash simply because it was left in your car is a heartless, senseless, uncompassionate ********. Gotta reevaluate your life at that point.. no respect for anyone but yourselves. Change that and good things may even start to come your way.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't care if a phone is covered by insurance or not. And I don't care if there are irreplaceable photos on the phone or not.

Intentionally destroying someone else's phone is just wrong.

Ever hear of the Golden Rule?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't care if a phone is covered by insurance or not. And I don't care if there are irreplaceable photos on the phone or not.
> 
> Intentionally destroying someone else's phone is just wrong.
> 
> Ever hear of the Golden Rule?


I have heard of the golden rule. 
The beauty of that rule is that these millennials would never go out of their way to return my phone. 
So I apply the golden rule.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> If you are smart, you won't back up lots of things to the cloud. Just because you people do doesn't mean everyone else does.. iCloud is not entirely safe, and a vast majority of phone users don't backup their files. Especially Android users. Anyone who throws a phone in the trash simply because it was left in your car is a heartless, senseless, uncompassionate @@@@@@@@. Gotta reevaluate your life at that point.. no respect for anyone but yourselves. Change that and good things may even start to come your way.


LOL, I ,and DOD, trust the photos of my euro trip and passwords are safe in the cloud. You keep that padlock on ur file box !


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> LOL, I ,and DOD, trust the photos of my euro trip and passwords are safe in the cloud. You keep that padlock on ur file box !


Lol the DoD has nothing to do with iCloud. At the end of the day, you are just putting all of your passwords and private documents onto someone else's private server, and trusting when they tell you that they will keep it safe. Reality sucks. A file cabinet in my house is literally safer than putting any single file on to the cloud.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> Lol the DoD has nothing to do with iCloud. At the end of the day, you are just putting all of your passwords in private documents onto someone else's private server, and trusting when they tell you that they will keep it safe. Reality sucks


AWS has a $20 billion contract with DOD to service their cloud needs.
I earned my cyber credentials from U of Michigan & EIT Digital
Where'd u get urs ?

AOL online? Bwahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Found a phone this morning. Luckily it was dead.
Took a nice dive into the Willamette River off the Hawthorne bridge.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoD are government employees, lol I don’t expect much security from any government agency.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> AWS has a $20 billion contract with DOD to service their cloud needs.
> I earned my cyber credentials from U of Michigan & EIT Digital
> Where'd u get urs ?
> 
> AOL online? Bwahahahaha!!!!!


Lol the iCloud isn't AWS... plus, that is a private contract and has nothing to do with files that you store to AWS. At the most, files you store to iCloud may eventually be encrypted with DoD level encryption, but there is always a period of time during file transmission where that file is not encrypted. Thus the risk. And I have worked for 8 years for a company that literally provides Apple with their in-house iCloud storage arrays. They have a storage cluster in Secaucus, New Jersey that houses much of their iCloud data. Believe me, that building is not the most secure, been there many times for other customers and much of the iCloud hardware is literally just sitting in a cage you can climb over. Credentials don't mean shit without real world experience.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have heard of the golden rule.
> The beauty of that rule is that these millennials would never go out of their way to return my phone.
> So I apply the golden rule.


Apparently you don't remember what it says.

"Do unto others as you would have them do unto you."

NOT
Do unto others as you think they would do to you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Do unto others, but do it first. That’s my motto.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> I Anyone who throws a phone in the trash simply because it was left in your car is a heartless, senseless, uncompassionate @@@@@@@@. Gotta reevaluate your life at that point.. no respect for anyone but yourselves. Change that and good things may even start to come your way.


When I first started driving, I was all PolyAnna about it. I was going to be the good guy out there helping people get where they need to go, serving happy people and making a fair living. 
Well, reality got in the way of that attitude.
Doing a good job at Uber is like wetting yourself in a dark suit. You get a warm feeling all over - but nobody notices.

So, when did I change?
Was it when the three frat boys decided to hang their bare ass out the window to moon a pretty girl and got me pulled over and threatened with big fines for not seeing to it that my passengers were wearing a seatbelt?
Nope, that didn't do it.
Was it when the middle aged doctor barfed in my back seat, and denied it ever happened so that I couldn't be reimbursed for damages?
Nope, that didn't do it.
Was it when a pax reported me for refusing to take them to a location and basing that on racial discrimination?
Nope, wasn't that.
Was it when Uber lied to me and reduced my income; then lied again and reduced my income, then lied again and ...?
Nope, not that.
Was it the dozens of times I pick someone at the WalMart, help them load, take them four blocks then schlelp groceries up stairs for them and despite a statement that they will tip in the ap, they don't?
Nope, not all that either.

It's the accumulation of all that crap that makes me NOT want to help anyone attached to Uber in any way.

I have to say that since I quit driving, my humanity has returned ... well, most of it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I feel you, but you brought this on yourself, but you learned a valuable lesson, PEOPLE SUCK!!!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Yes but people have pictures of their kids, pets, work emails, voicemails, etc linked to their phones that you have to realize you are throwing out as well. Some of that isn't replaceable with insurance. Throwing it away is a @@@@@@ move and speaks a lot about how much you care about anyone but yourself. If it happened to you you'd be pissed.


This falls under my ZFP.

ZFP = Zero Fudge Policy. Except its not fudge...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow some of you are ruthless. I have found 3 items in my car. A credit card in between the seats that could have been there for a week. Ended up dropping it off at B of A. A little gift from someone in a wedding party, dropped it off at the hotel they were staying in on my next drop off. And finally a cell phone from one of the passengers of the paying rider. He left me a $5 tip on a $6 ride as soon as the ride ended. About an hour later I get a message from Uber that a passenger left an item in my car. About the same time the phone started sounding an alarm with a message on the screen. I was sitting 20 yards from where they were. I returned the phone and responded to Uber that I returned it. They gave me a nice gift for returning the phone. Uber on the other hand screwed me as Uber likes to do. Instead of giving me the $15 returned item fee they only gave me $10 noting that the customer already gave me a $5 tip. I promptly disputed this saying the tip was left before they ever knew the phone was missing. Ubers response, Sorry that is our policy. So while Uber did leave a bad taste in my mouth I will still try to return lost items. If it is a long distance or out of my way return I will make sure I get reimbursed before doing the return otherwise they can come pick up the item at the local police department.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Nearest police station at a time that is convenient to you .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Instead of giving me the $15 returned item fee they only gave me $10 noting that the customer already gave me a $5 tip. I promptly disputed this saying the tip was left before they ever knew the phone was missing. Ubers response, Sorry that is our policy. So while Uber did leave a bad taste in my mouth I will still try to return lost items.


Like you, I try to return every lost item. Just because it's the right thing to do.

But that thing about deducting the tip from the fee is just WAY wrong on Uber's part. Sleaziest thing I've ever heard of.

Christine


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Wow some of you are ruthless.
> .


Naw not really.
Only the ones who have gone out of our way to help someone who seemed to really need it, and got SCREWED. Only those folks might be without ruth.

Like the guy that found someone's phone at 3am, went home tired and went to bed expecting contact from Uber, and instead was woke up five hours later by a cop banging on his door accusing him of being in possession of stolen property. 
HE might me kinda ruthless about the next lost phone he discovers.

Or the guy that noticed that a pax had left a briefcase in the trunk of his car. The pax called and promised a 'big tip' if he delivered it to his hotel. When he arrived he found the room full of cops who were in the process of busting the guy for 'operating a residence for the purpose of consumption of drugs', and when they saw what was in the locked briefcase arrested him for possession of the six ounces of cocaine (all split up into gram packages) in it.
HE might be a little on the 'ruthless' side.

I hope you don't forget what you do for Uber. You pick up a warm body from point A; and deposit said body, unscathed and unmarked to point B. That's it. THAT'S ALL!

Memorize this: "I don't have your (fill in the blank). Never saw it. Don't have it. Will never have it. Good luck, bye." 
That's all you need to know.

I am, forever your,
UberBastid


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Naw not really.
> Only the ones who have gone out of our way to help someone who seemed to really need it, and got SCREWED. Only those folks might be without ruth.
> 
> Like the guy that found someone's phone at 3am, went home tired and went to bed expecting contact from Uber, and instead was woke up five hours later by a cop banging on his door accusing him of being in possession of stolen property.
> ...


Preach, ya bastid


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Do not answer the door. This solves THAT problem.



Iann said:


> the goodie 2 shoes preaching.


Goody Two Shoes and other Self-Appointed Guardians of the Public Morals need to learn to be a Goody Two Shoes on their own time and stop imposing what they allege to be a Higher Purpose on me.



Rosalita said:


> She wanted to buy me a drink. I settled for a hug


I once had this lady who left her telephone in my car. I found it when I got home. I figured that she would contact F*ub*a*r* if she REALLY needed it. The next morning, there was an e-Mail from F*ub*a*r* about it, with a dummy number to call. I called. She was there. I live near Catholic University, so I told her when I would be leaving home, so it was allright with her. She comes out of her dormitory, this time with her [plural of French for "shower"]-[grocery store container] boyfriend, I suppose for "protection". He did have that mock-confident look on his face (as if an old coot like me actually were going to get out of line). She takes the telephone and hands me an envelope. I smile, say "thank you", put the car into gear and leave. Now, I have been in this business a little too long to......................................

I open the envelope. There is a card. Just a card. It reads "THANK YOU". She even signed it. OF COURSE, no tip. This was before in-application tipping on UberX (it was available on Uber Taxi, but I was driving the UberX car when she left the telephone). It was also before the fifteen dollar return fee. The card was a nice thought, but a tip would have been the proper thing to do. It was not that much trouble, which was why I was not too unhappy. It was more of an unpleasant-not-a-surprise. I live near Catholic U, so it was on my way, anyhow. I did not even get any badges or nice notes from her.....just the card.................



Christinebitg said:


> And rightly so. That's EXACTLY what these drivers are.


This is a business. To quote a former poster here, Desert Driver, a poster with whom I frequently disagreed, "*A*lways *B*e *C*ompensated". On this, I ALWAYS agreed with him. When people do not compensate, as is the case frequently in this business, you must cope.

I am not responsible for covering for people's carelessness.



nj2bos said:


> Yes but people have pictures of their kids, pets, work emails, voicemails, etc linked to their phones


..............................and................................................?



nj2bos said:


> If it happened to you you'd be pissed.


_*CORRECTAMUNDO!*_ At the same time, I am an adult. I understand that there are consequences to my carelessness. I understand that I must pay for my mistakes. I do not like it, but, there is no requirement that I like it. I simply deal with it.



Iann said:


> Yes but all that is easily accessible on either Google when you sign back into a new phone
> 
> When I get a new phone it asks me for my Google login and once that's set all my stuff magically appears on my new phone.


All of my photographs are on my GOOGLE. I can access them from my lap top or desk top. If I sign in to the GOOGLE on ANY web-capable telephone, I can access them there, as well. If you keep the same number, you can access any voice mail.



Christinebitg said:


> "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you."


Read Jack London's "Wanted, a New Law of Development" in the Fall, 1901 issue of _*Cosmopolitan*_. (Cosmo was QUITE the different magazine at the turn of the Twentieth Century). I am no socialist, not by any stretch of the imagination, but more than what a little of what London had to say is not without base. One of the things that he had to say was "Altruism and competitive capitalism are mutually destructive entities; _*they can not co-exist*_." He was not off the mark. If there is any business that is fiercely and competitively capitalistic, it is this one. *Ain't no Golden Rule what just ain't gonna' work, hyar'.*



FLKeys said:


> Wow some of you are ruthless.


This is a kill-or-be-killed business. Those who survive are the ruthless.



OtherUbersdo said:


> Nearest police station at a time that is convenient to you .


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Christinebitg said:


> Sleaziest thing I've ever heard of.


Οὐ γάρ ἐστιν δένδρον καλὸν ποιοῦν καρπὸν σαπρόν, οὐδὲ πάλιν δένδρον σαπρὸν ποιοῦν καρπὸν καλόν.

"There is no good tree that renders blighted fruit conversely, there no diseased tree rendering good fruit." (Luke 6:43)

Sleaze begets sleaze. When the TNCs want to play up front, above board and properly, we can too. Until that day comes, you have to get yours any which way you can.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Sure guys, go ahead and be ruthless.

And you know what? I sleep better at night, behaving the way I choose to.

I hope you all sleep well, and that you never forget to take your phone with you when you leave a restaurant or a bar.


----------



## Crimson Drifts (Dec 8, 2018)

Iann said:


> Yes but all that is easily accessible on either Google when you sign back into a new phone or Iphone cloud.
> 
> When I get a new phone it asks me for my Google login and once that's set all my stuff magically appears on my new phone.


I've had more than I remember of people who have a Android or iOS device either by talking to them or overhearing at a phone store who hasn't set up cloud backups of the stuff on their phone.

Chances are if I nab someone's phone right now not only would I be an absolute **** there's a good chance they'll lose their collection of contacts, photos, and other things important in their life if I touchdown throw the phone onto asphalt.

Additionally, there's a good chance they don't remember their password to even retrieve it.

Holy hell you don't even know how many times I had to stress _*I don't memorize your passwords for you*_.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Yes but people have pictures of their kids, pets, work emails, voicemails, etc linked to their phones that you have to realize you are throwing out as well. Some of that isn't replaceable with insurance. Throwing it away is a @@@@@@ move and speaks a lot about how much you care about anyone but yourself. If it happened to you you'd be pissed.


Sounds like a learning experience on the importance of regularly backing up one's data.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Iann said:


> Problem is most phones you can't turn them off they're locked.


*Samsung Galaxy Note8 - Soft Reset (Frozen / Unresponsive Screen)*

Press and hold the *Power* and Volume *Down* buttons until the device powers *off* (approx. 10 seconds). Allow several seconds for the Maintenance Boot Mode screen to appear.
*How to turn off iPhone X*

Press and hold either Volume Up or Volume Down and the Side button for a few seconds.
The power off slider should appear. Simply swipe the slider, and iPhone will turn off.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

You leave a phone in my car....









Problem Solved. No Worries about ratings retaliation. No Worries about having to return said item during the busiest time of the night. No Worries about showing up to return item only to have some millennial make you wait.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I hope that you never forget to take your phone with you when you leave a restaurant or a bar.


I HAVE forgotten my telephone and other articles at or in bars, restaurants, baseball games, trains, aeroplanes, wrent-a-wrecks, taxicabs, busses and a host of others. I understood that there were consequences to my carelessness and paid said consequences. Of course, I would try to retrieve said property with which I had been careless. If I were successful, then goody goody for me. If not, of course, I did not like it, but, I understood that it was a consequence of my carelessness.

One of the signs of adulthood is that you understand that actions (or lack thereof) have consequences and that you are prepared to pay the consequences of your actions (or lack thereof).


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I HAVE forgotten my telephone and other articles at or in bars, restaurants, baseball games, trains, aeroplanes, wrent-a-wrecks, taxicabs, busses and a host of others. I understood that there were consequences to my carelessness and paid said consequences. Of course, I would try to retrieve said property with which I had been careless. If I were successful, then goody goody for me. If not, of course, I did not like it, but, I understood that it was a consequence of my carelessness.
> 
> One of the signs of adulthood is that you understand that actions (or lack thereof) have consequences and that you are prepared to pay the consequences of your actions (or lack thereof).


What are you, my ex? I can't tell you how many phones I had to find or replace for her!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I HAVE forgotten my telephone and other articles at or in bars, restaurants, baseball games, trains, aeroplanes, wrent-a-wrecks, taxicabs, busses and a host of others.


Well, apparently you haven't learned anything about human kindness during all those occurrences.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Not from me...I find a phone, I turn it off and pitch it out the window.
> 
> I have never had a return fee that was worth my time or aggrevation.


I dont get the point of being vindictive to turn the phone off and tossing. I get it, dont want the hassle of returning anything but why turn it off before tossing it? Why not give them a chance to find it in the ditch if they manage to get there? Thats just a dick move.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

njn said:


> *Samsung Galaxy Note8 - Soft Reset (Frozen / Unresponsive Screen)*
> 
> Press and hold the *Power* and Volume *Down* buttons until the device powers *off* (approx. 10 seconds). Allow several seconds for the Maintenance Boot Mode screen to appear.
> *How to turn off iPhone X*
> ...


Doesn't work if it is locked on my Note 8.
If you try and power it off it will ask for the password.

The phone has to be unlocked to reset it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.


"He who has the gold, makes the rules."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, apparently you haven't learned an*ever*ything about human *un*kindness during *your life*all those occurrences.


FIFY


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY


Why do you hate riders so much?

And perhaps more importantly, if you hate them that much, WHY DO YOU DRIVE??

Do yourself a favor, and go get a job as an over the road truck driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Why do you hate riders so much?


Who told you that I did?



Christinebitg said:


> Do yourself a favor, and go get a job as an over the road truck driver.


I used to drive a truck in Canada. It was many years back. I was working for a bonded customs carrier that was going bankrupt. Most of their trucks were twenty years old or more. I drove a six-eight wheeler. Even though it had air brakes, you still had to stand on them to stop the thing. You needed a winch to steer it and Heaven help you if you had to split shift.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Who told you that I did?


You did.

You said that in preference to making an honest attempt to let the rider pick up their phone, you would rather destroy it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> You did.


I told you no such thing.



Christinebitg said:


> You said that in preference to making an honest attempt to let the rider pick up their phone, you would rather destroy it.


My posts to this topic are Numbers fifty, fifty-six, sixty-two, sixty-our and this one. Please demonstrate where, in any of those posts, I stated that I wold rather destroy someone's telephone than make an honest attempt to let a rider pick up the thing. Please demonstrate the words that make such a statement.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I returned phones two times so far. Both times it was close distance actually. One time I got 15$ cash from pax amd no report to Uber.
> The second time pax reported lost item to Lyft. I returned the phone to pax, he tipped me 10 bucks. Plus I received 15$ from Lyft. Not bad.


I got $55 and a 1* for returning a phoe and other items. I can live with that

https://uberpeople.net/threads/love-letters-to-pax.200912/page-13#post-3552199


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

This could happen you:
https://www.cbs46.com/news/uber-dri...cle_bdf34855-de25-5e71-9962-9e25e97dd911.html


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> This could happen you:
> https://www.cbs46.com/news/uber-dri...cle_bdf34855-de25-5e71-9962-9e25e97dd911.html


"We're told the rider was able to retrieve the phone from the hub. The spokesperson goes on to say the rider did not inform police that she had picked up the phone."

Sounds like grounds for a lawsuit and an arrest warrant for filing a false police report. As soon as the owner became aware that no "theft" had occurred and was back in possession of the phone it became the owner's responsibility to inform law enforcement that the entirety of the report was a misunderstanding so that any arrest warrants could be rescinded.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Iann said:


> Doesn't work if it is locked on my Note 8.
> If you try and power it off it will ask for the password.
> 
> The phone has to be unlocked to reset it.


Interesting I have not heard of this, does this work?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Please demonstrate where, in any of those posts, I stated that I wold rather destroy someone's telephone than make an honest attempt to let a rider pick up the thing.


Apparently I've mistaken you for one of the people here who said they would do that.

So... what WOULD you do?


----------



## Drpepper (Jan 12, 2019)

Pineapple said:


> I found a lost phone in my car around 3AM, but wasn't sure who's it was as I didn't get any missing items notifications from both platforms. Drove the grave yard shift and came home around 8AM. I was hanging out with a fellow ant at my apartment sharing stories, and all of a sudden I hear a knock on my door.
> 
> "Hey, do you know who's car (uber) that is? I know that I left my phone in the uber and need to know which unit that car belongs to".
> 
> ...





nj2bos said:


> With a lost phone the first step is always turning it off. If you are in possession of it sometimes the phone can get reported stolen and you can get into trouble for doing nothing wrong. IPhone and Android users with these apps, like Lookout, can also see the last known location of the phone. I had a lost iPhone in my ride once and was going to return it the following day. Suddenly I noticed texts coming through with Google Maps screenshots of my apartment. @@@@ that, turned it off and waited for the lost item alert.





Iann said:


> Unless I see the phone within a few minutes I'm not returning it. It's going out the window or the nearest trash can.
> 
> Not worth my time to deal with the hassle like you had to.


My friend took a uber once and wanted to test the driver so he purposly left the phone in the car long story short the driver did what you said and he was able to sue her and won 25k that she had to pay


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

I try to look for opportunities each day to leave a positive imprint where I go (in spite of my online venting). Never underestimate the power you hold to influence someone's life by the little things you do, for good or for worse - they have far reaching influences not quickly forgotten. Returning a lost item? No question in my mind.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Drpepper said:


> My friend took a uber once and wanted to test the driver so he purposly left the phone in the car long story short the driver did what you said and he was able to sue her and won 25k that she had to pay


That's probably a bad idea. You can sue, and you can get a judgement. But if the driver doesn't have any money, it's basically uncollectible.

I assume your friend is an attorney, since suing a person isn't free. If so, he should know about judgements that aren't collectible.

Either that or it's possible he was feeding you a line of BS.



Jumpin Jim said:


> Returning a lost item? No question in my mind.


I agree.

I hate losing stuff. When someone saves me from my own foibles, I'm always grateful.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Drpepper said:


> My friend took a uber once and wanted to test the driver so he purposly left the phone in the car long story short the driver did what you said and he was able to sue her and won 25k that she had to pay


Sounds like a good business plan.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> That's probably a bad idea. You can sue, and you can get a judgement. But if the driver doesn't have any money, it's basically uncollectible.
> 
> I assume your friend is an attorney, since suing a person isn't free. If so, he should know about judgements that aren't collectible.
> 
> ...


Most likely a made up story.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Drpepper said:


> My friend took a uber once and wanted to test the driver so he purposly left the phone in the car long story short the driver did what you said and he was able to sue her and won 25k that she had to pay


BS. Prove it.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> "We're told the rider was able to retrieve the phone from the hub. The spokesperson goes on to say the rider did not inform police that she had picked up the phone."
> 
> Sounds like grounds for a lawsuit and an arrest warrant for filing a false police report. As soon as the owner became aware that no "theft" had occurred and was back in possession of the phone it became the owner's responsibility to inform law enforcement that the entirety of the report was a misunderstanding so that any arrest warrants could be rescinded.


 They don't care because they got what they wanted .


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Drpepper said:


> My friend took a uber once and wanted to test the driver so he purposly left the phone in the car long story short the driver did what you said and he was able to sue her and won 25k that she had to pay


This is pure, unadulterated [email protected]


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Drpepper said:


> My friend took a uber once and wanted to test the driver so he purposly left the phone in the car long story short the driver did what you said and he was able to sue her and won 25k that she had to pay


If by some chance this actually happened, which it didn't, your friend committed fraud. Literally suing someone for theft of _mislaid _property that was _intentionally _left behind.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> So... what WOULD you do?


I will start with this: If I am not expecting you, I do not answer my door.



Drpepper said:


> My friend took a uber once and wanted to test the driver so he purposly left the phone in the car long story short the driver did what you said and he was able to sue her and won 25k that she had to pay


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Christinebitg said:


> But if the driver doesn't have any money, it's basically uncollectible.


Thank you, your reply is close enough to how I was going to respond. Truthfully, _*WHERE*_ does anyone plan on finding an Uber driver who has twenty five thousand bananas? ..............you want to talk about "unicorns"......................



Demon said:


> Most likely a made up story.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
MY GOODNESS! For once, I actually agree with this guy.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's probably a bad idea. You can sue, and you can get a judgement. But if the driver doesn't have any money, it's basically uncollectible.
> 
> I assume your friend is an attorney, since suing a person isn't free. If so, he should know about judgements that aren't collectible.
> 
> ...


Your avatar is hilarious


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

crowuber said:


> Your avatar is hilarious


My avatar is a picture of me some years ago.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I will start with this: If I am not expecting you, I do not answer my door.


Okay, that's a good start.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I had a lost phone left in my car a few months ago. While driving around it began to ring, so I looked down to silence the ring. As it silenced, I noticed there was a notification from "grindr". When Uber told me that the passenger wanted my contact information, I gave them one of my spam email accounts. After he emailed me trying to get me to meet him at his house, I found the nearest police station and dropped the phone off there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> I found the nearest police station and dropped the phone off there.


This is really the best solution. Most police departments will give you a receipt for it. The police in the Capital of Your Nation do not, but, the Department of For Hire Vehicles accepts lost and found from limousines, taxicabs and TNC cars here. It DOES give a receipt. Let them go get the thing there.

The receipt protects you against passengers who will try to say that you did not return the thing when you did. One reason why I will not take it to a Green Light Centre is that the people there will NOT give you a receipt or even send you an e-Mail confirmation. In fact, there was a driver in Georgia, the Carolinas or somewhere around there who *did* turn in a telephone to the Green Light Centre. Whoever accepted it, put it somewhere and did not tell anyone. The customer showed up to retrieve it, no one knew anything about it. The customer then contacted the police. The driver wound up in trouble with the police and Uber de-activated him. Eventually, someone at the Green Light Centre did find the telephone.

The problem with lost and found is that there is too much potential for the driver to get into trouble. The laws and policies of the companies favour the careless rather than the driver who tries to do the right thing. In fact, in more than a few cases, the driver is presumed to be a thief even when he can prove that he did not take the article. The driver was not careless, but he is expected to pay the price of the passenger's carelessness no matter what the driver does.

This is why I sympathise with drivers who chuck the thing out the window. To be sure, you must be careful when you do that, as there are laws in many jurisdictions that prescribe penalties for "misappropriating" lost and found. If chuck it you must, the best time and place is when you either pick up or discharge a subsequent customer and you simply flick it under your car. You can then offer the hypothetical defence that you never saw the thing, but, since the on-board GPS spotted it at ____________________________, where you picked up/discharged another customer, it must have fallen out/the customer must have kicked it out and did not see it.

Now if the companies will change their policies and the laws will change, plus, if the driver can determine his compensation, we can discuss doing the "right" thing. As long as No Good Deed Is Going To Go Unpunished, we must do what we need to do to minimise the bother.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

As I said above my policy is to drop items of value off at the nearest police station at my convenience . Today I made an exception to my rule .

I had a guy who was picking up his girlfriend to bring her to a location to propose . We get his girl and I bring them back to the location . After the trip I check the backseat . They left a little mess , some coffee cups and bottles of water , no big deal . I also noticed she left her phone .


I was less then a mile away when I found it . I turned around and returned the phone in person .

Why did I bend the rules on my policy ? Was it the romantic nature of the journey ? Maybe . This could have really took some of the luster off of that special moment .

Nah , I must be honest and say it was the fact that it was a round trip that grossed me over $225 in the app and $150 cash tip .

Now I know some of you think I should have hit them for a cleaning fee and a return fee but I truly have a heart of gold .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> I had a lost phone left in my car a few months ago. While driving around it began to ring, so I looked down to silence the ring. As it silenced, I noticed there was a notification from "grindr". When Uber told me that the passenger wanted my contact information, I gave them one of my spam email accounts. After he emailed me trying to get me to meet him at his house, I found the nearest police station and dropped the phone off there.


In California, if you voluntarily take possession of anothers property, you create a 'bailment'. That means that you accept responsibility for its safety and protection. That's why there's that fine print on the back of a parking lot stub 'advising' you that they are not responsible for damage to your car, or loss of personal property. They are trying to negate that 'bailment'. 
When you go to the police with someone elses property, you are admitting that you had possession of someone elses property. The owner could say that the screen wasn't cracked when he lost it, that you cracked it, and ... guess what - you are responsible for it.
Nice guys finish last, and no good deed goes unpunished.

I may burn in hell for not returning a phone. Or, I might burn in hell because I returned property and went to jail for it and was unable to support my family with food and shelter.
Oh well, gunna burn in hell anyway ... so, IN THE MAILBOX IT GOES.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Faraday bags are getting cheap.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HETGX00/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> In California, if you voluntarily take possession of anothers property, you create a 'bailment'. That means that you accept responsibility for its safety and protection. That's why there's that fine print on the back of a parking lot stub 'advising' you that they are not responsible for damage to your car, or loss of personal property. They are trying to negate that 'bailment'.
> When you go to the police with someone elses property, you are admitting that you had possession of someone elses property. The owner could say that the screen wasn't cracked when he lost it, that you cracked it, and ... guess what - you are responsible for it.
> Nice guys finish last, and no good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> ...


The key word is "Voluntarily". I didn't voluntarily take anything. Any person with any ounce of common sense would realize that if I had broken the person's property, that it wouldn't do me any service to try and return said property.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> The key word is "Voluntarily". I didn't voluntarily take anything. Any person with any ounce of common sense would realize that if I had broken the person's property, that it wouldn't do me any service to try and return said property.


Yup. Makes sense.
You are a Texan -- talking common sense, and trying to communicate with a Californian - with no kind of sense, common or otherwise. (something in the water here).
In California - it doesn't need to be voluntary. IF you have possession of others property you have to take care of it or turn it over to the cops, or DUMP IT IN THE NEAREST MAILBOX. If you turn it over to the cops, you must have had possession of it. If it's damaged, and you were the only one holding it then the plaintiff _will _win in small claims court. 
Which is why, my story is always the same: "Don't see your phone. Never had your phone. Don't know anything about it. Good luck." As I drive away from a mailbox with an annoying ring tone echoing from it.

It IS truly a challenge living in the middle of these socialist snowflakes. 
I just grin and chew my tongue a lot. 
The new thing now is "Toxic Masculinity".
**rolling eyes**


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> The new thing now is "Toxic Masculinity".
> **rolling eyes**


Yeah, even I understand that one as an issue.

It usually comes from women who are too lazy to change a light bulb that they can reach without a stepladder.

Christine


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> In California, if you voluntarily take possession of anothers property, you create a 'bailment'. That means that you accept responsibility for its safety and protection. That's why there's that fine print on the back of a parking lot stub 'advising' you that they are not responsible for damage to your car, or loss of personal property. They are trying to negate that 'bailment'.
> When you go to the police with someone elses property, you are admitting that you had possession of someone elses property. The owner could say that the screen wasn't cracked when he lost it, that you cracked it, and ... guess what - you are responsible for it.
> Nice guys finish last, and no good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> ...


Take a picture of the phone before you turn it in. Problem solved.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Take a picture of the phone before you turn it in. Problem solved.


LoL.
No its not.
What you did then is PROVE that you had possession of it; and therefore had responsibility for it's safe keeping.
And, all of that has to be pitched to a judge. (S)he is the only one that can make a ruling of 'problem solved'.

I want an easy and simple life. I am an easy and simple person.
I do everything I can to avoid conflict; and only engage in conflict when it is forced upon me - and even then very grudgingly but with more verve and enthusiasm than most people expect. 
So, for me, its all about "Phone? What phone? Never saw a phone. Only property in my car is mine. Don't have your phone, never had your phone. Good luck finding it."
Oh, and sometimes I have to add, "No. You do NOT have permission to search my car or my person. You'll need a search warrant for that."


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Take a pic of the phone AND the person you gave it to.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Take a pic of the phone AND the person you gave it to.


Y'all making too much of this. Let's say driver if a thief, steals phone, cuts it off. Customer call police and report to Uber. Phone last gps location was the drivers car. Driver says he wasn't even aware phone was in his car. Maybe a passenger took it he doesn't know. Police, Uber, nor pax can do anything at that point because everything would be without proof. You are only responsible if you acknowledge responsibility period. Stop confusing morals and the law, they are not one and the same.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> LoL.
> No its not.
> What you did then is PROVE that you had possession of it; and therefore had responsibility for it's safe keeping.
> And, all of that has to be pitched to a judge. (S)he is the only one that can make a ruling of 'problem solved'.
> ...


Stealing the phone is only going to make your life harder.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Stealing the phone is only going to make your life harder.


I'm not stealing it.
I don't have it. Never saw it. Not in my car or possession, never was.
I wish you the best of luck in finding it - but, I don't have it and never did. How can I steal it?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I'm not stealing it.
> I don't have it. Never saw it. Not in my car or possession, never was.
> I wish you the best of luck in finding it - but, I don't have it and never did. How can I steal it?


You are stealing it. You're denying someone their property, that's stealing. 
Pax had it when they went in the car, didn't have it when they got out. Phones are traceable so it can be determined where it was last.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Demon said:


> You are stealing it. You're denying someone their property, that's stealing.
> Pax had it when they went in the car, didn't have it when they got out. Phones are traceable so it can be determined where it was last.


You really have a loose definition of theft don't you


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

crowuber said:


> You really have a loose definition of theft don't you


Actually no.

If you take what belongs to someone else and throw it away, you're there.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

crowuber said:


> You really have a loose definition of theft don't you


That's the actual definition of theft.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually no.
> 
> If you take what belongs to someone else and throw it away, you're there.


If the thing was thrust upon you by way if being left in your car, you didn't take it. Keeping it would be dishonest. Discarding it is not, especially if there are negative consequences to returning the thing.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fargle said:


> If the thing was thrust upon you by way if being left in your car, you didn't take it. Keeping it would be dishonest. Discarding it is not, especially if there are negative consequences to returning the thing.


It wasn't thrust upon you. It's in your car because you failed to do your job. When you keep someone's property from them by discarding it you're breaking the law. There are no negative consequences from returning it.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Demon said:


> It wasn't thrust upon you. It's in your car because you failed to do your job. When you keep someone's property from them by discarding it you're breaking the law. There are no negative consequences from returning it.


If it's in my car, it's because the pax failed to do its job of kepping track if its belongings. If there are no negative consequences, then where did the described negative consequences come from?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Sometimes I wonder how some people live with their self. What ever happen to doing the right thing?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Sometimes I wonder how some people live with their self. What ever happen to doing the right thing?


They're too busy making themselves out to be hard-*sses by throwing away people's iPhones.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Sometimes I wonder how some people live with their self. What ever happen to doing the right thing?


I do the right thing every time I come home safely from the job.
Every time I go out, work my ass off to bring home a few bucks so that wifey and I can eat - I am doing the right thing.

Now, doing the wrong thing would be to be more concerned about a stranger (who would throw me under da bus for a free ride) than my own family.

It is my PRIMARY mission to provide support; food and shelter to myself and my family.



Demon said:


> That's the actual definition of theft.


It's not theft if I never had it.
"Don't have your property. Never saw it. Don't know anything about it", pretty much sums it up. "If it was in the car it must have been in your possession - because I never saw it."

BTW: if it's placed in a mail box - owner will prolly get it back. They have a lost and found department, and will look to see if the owner is in the phone, and will send it to the provider as a last resort. They'll get it back. Once, I looked and it was a Verizon phone. There was a Verizon kiosk at the mall and I walked up and said, "Lost phone" and handed it to the pretty girl behind the counter. She tried to ask me questions, but I just kept on walking ...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I do the right thing every time I come home safely from the job.
> Every time I go out, work my ass off to bring home a few bucks so that wifey and I can eat - I am doing the right thing.
> 
> Now, doing the wrong thing would be to be more concerned about a stranger (who would throw me under da bus for a free ride) than my own family.
> ...


Ok, so you're allergic to facts, and severely entitled. 
Phones can be traced, so it can be proven that you had it.
If your primary goal is to feed & support your family why would you even take a chance of getting in legal trouble over a cell phone?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Ok, so you're allergic to facts, and severely entitled.
> Phones can be traced, so it can be proven that you had it.
> If your primary goal is to feed & support your family why would you even take a chance of getting in legal trouble over a cell phone?


Entitled? You should look up the definition to that word. Words have meaning ...
I am protective; of my freedom. If I lose it, both me and my family suffers, and I am protective of my family too. That's not entitlement. That's good sense.
If the popo and Verizon want to devote several hundred hours proving that the phone was in my car, then spend several hundred hours of the District Atty's office time to prosecute for that charge - then I will defend myself. But they won't be using anything that I did or said to help them convict. I'm sure not going to say a whole lot about it. 
If they want to do a touch DNA analysis to prove that it was near me, I guess they could do that too. We could put the Miami CSI team on it - _then _I'd be screwed eh? 
Hell, I will prolly stipulate that the phone was in my car; after all, it belongs to the rider I picked up. So, I guess it was. I sure never _saw _it. 
But, I'd need to see what the case against me is first. 
We're not talking about President Trumps phone (you know, the one he uses for all his tweets). Do you really think that much resources will be devoted to a phone? 
But, my statement will remain, "Never saw it. Never had possession of it. Don't have it. Good luck finding it." I think they'd have a real tough time disproving that statement.
When I say I put it in a mailbox when I find such property, I mean I put it in there RFN. It's the next stop I make after I find it ... there's always a mailbox nearby. I sure as hell never, ever take it home. Jezze, now _that _would be a dumb move.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Entitled? You should look up the definition to that word. Words have meaning ...
> I am protective; of my freedom. If I lose it, both me and my family suffers, and I am protective of my family too. That's not entitlement. That's good sense.
> If the popo and Verizon want to devote several hundred hours proving that the phone was in my car, then spend several hundred hours of the District Atty's office time to prosecute for that charge - then I will defend myself. But they won't be using anything that I did or said to help them convict. I'm sure not going to say a whole lot about it.
> If they want to do a touch DNA analysis to prove that it was near me, I guess they could do that too. We could put the Miami CSI team on it - _then _I'd be screwed eh?
> ...


You're going to a lot of trouble to rationalize avoiding doing the right thing.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

It's best to admit to nothing ever.
Nothing can happen if you do not admit to having the phone. 
They can't prove the driver had possession if they don't admit to it.
Even with GPS tracking they can't do anything. 
Could of fallen out when they got out of the car and someone walking by could easily pick it up.
Seriously people, they have insurance for a reason. Also Google and Iphone both backup all contacts and pictures.
If they are dumb enough to not have insurance or everything backed up to the cloud then I don't feel bad at all for them.

I have these signs in my car as well


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Iann said:


> I have these signs in my car as well


Having a sign doesn't make it so.

Have you ever seen a dump truck with a sign to stay back 500 feet?

That doesn't stop them from getting sued.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Having a sign doesn't make it so.
> 
> Have you ever seen a dump truck with a sign to stay back 500 feet?
> 
> That doesn't stop them from getting sued.


Im not getting sued for someone's mishap. It's just not going to happen.

Please explain how I could get sued if I do not admit to having the phone?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You're going to a lot of trouble to rationalize avoiding doing the right thing.


You missed the point. The point is that doing the "right thing" in this situation involves an unacceptable amount of risk.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> You missed the point. The point is that doing the "right thing" in this situation involves an unacceptable amount of risk.


Nonsense. If you return the phone, you'll get a nice thank you at the least. Tell me one, just one example of how a driver was given a hard time for returning someone's cell phone. Go ahead.



Iann said:


> Please explain how I could get sued if I do not admit to having the phone?


Please explain how claiming you never had it will _keep_ you from getting sued. You can't do it. All a lawsuit has to do is _allege_ that you had it. Even if you never touched it, someone can file a claim in court against you. Winning is different from that. But you'd still have to defend against the claim.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You're going to a lot of trouble to rationalize avoiding doing the right thing.


You can't change some peoples minds. We all live with what we believe and those beliefs can be on opposite sides of an issue.

Me, I believe in doing the right thing, and the right thing to me is getting property returned to the owner if possible and taking care of myself and my family financially. So what does that mean. I'm not going to stop what I am doing and run to return a cell phone to someone miles or hours away. However what I will do is make arrangements to send it to them, drop it off in a secure place, or take it to them if it is not going to cost me a lot of money. I will work with the person to get it figured out. The last thing I will do is destroy or toss out someones property.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Nonsense. If you return the phone, you'll get a nice thank you at the least. Tell me one, just one example of how a driver was given a hard time for returning someone's cell phone. Go ahead.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-driver-arrested-after-turning-in-phone.259146/
You should have learned by now that I don't make assertions without proof.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fargle said:


> You missed the point. The point is that doing the "right thing" in this situation involves an unacceptable amount of risk.


Yea, see ... what Christine is talking about is a moral issue. She is saying that it is the right thing to do, not taking into consideration the legal issues. It's morality vs legality. We, as humans, wrestle with that equation all the time, and we all place the line between them in different places.
We all operate from out own perspective, and based on lessons we've learned through our lives.

Christine's life lessons have been different than mine. Simple as that. She is working from her knowledge base. Nothing wrong there. Maybe her family doesn't rely on her presence as much as mine does. Right now would be a really bad time for me to disappear for any reason. 
Maybe if she goes to jail for 'doing the right thing' it won't have a big impact on her family. Maybe. I dunno, just guessing. Maybe she believes that there are no innocent people in jail right now, or that moral issues are more important that legal ones. And, on a different subject I might agree with her.
I have, in the past, been willing to go to jail to make a point, for a moral issue. First time was when I was 16 and was caught up in a sweep during the "People's Park" demonstrations in Berkeley during 'the summer of love' (1969).

I don't mean to speak for her; Christine is quite able to use her words to convey meanings, but it's what I hear. She's not 'wrong'. But, on this subject, we disagree.

It is good that we have this discussion in public, because other drivers need to know where their line is before they find that phone.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, see ... what Christine is talking about is a moral issue. She is saying that it is the right thing to do, not taking into consideration the legal issues. It's morality vs legality. We, as humans, wrestle with that equation all the time, and we all place the line between them in different places.
> We all operate from out own perspective, and based on lessons we've learned through our lives.
> 
> Christine's life lessons have been different than mine. Simple as that. She is working from her knowledge base. Nothing wrong there. Maybe her family doesn't rely on her presence as much as mine does. Right now would be a really bad time for me to disappear for any reason.
> ...


What's your point? A lot of people have been repeatedly burned by irrational people when attempting to return the belongings of said irrational people. The result is an unwillingness to deal with lost belongings entirely and immediately getting rid of them and any connections. It's a very bad idea to force people into situations like that.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Iann said:


> It's best to admit to nothing ever.
> Nothing can happen if you do not admit to having the phone.
> They can't prove the driver had possession if they don't admit to it.
> Even with GPS tracking they can't do anything.
> ...


You obviously didn't read the title of the thread. Yes, they can track the phone to your car, and prove that it's in your car. Hanging a sign doesn't change what the law is.



UberBastid said:


> Entitled? You should look up the definition to that word. Words have meaning ...
> I am protective; of my freedom. If I lose it, both me and my family suffers, and I am protective of my family too. That's not entitlement. That's good sense.
> If the popo and Verizon want to devote several hundred hours proving that the phone was in my car, then spend several hundred hours of the District Atty's office time to prosecute for that charge - then I will defend myself. But they won't be using anything that I did or said to help them convict. I'm sure not going to say a whole lot about it.
> If they want to do a touch DNA analysis to prove that it was near me, I guess they could do that too. We could put the Miami CSI team on it - _then _I'd be screwed eh?
> ...


Thank you for a very entertaining post. 
Yes, you're the very definition of entitled, because you're saying you have the right to steal other peoples' stuff because you have a family, and that you have the right to lie to other people, but other people shouldn't lie to you.

This isn't CSI level stuff, this is simple, a PAX can track the phone to you, and simply screenshot that the phone was in your car at your house, or at a mailbox a few blocks from your house, or on your way home, that's it. At that point, there's really nothing you can say in your defense.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

The only way I'd toss a phone is if the pax went out of their way to insult me or be rude (or accuse me of stealing it). If that happened, which never has in my 4 years, I would gladly toss it out the window. Thankfully, all of the people I've returned items to, the worst they did was just be completely wasted (which I have no problem with and in those cases I will always return the phone).
On the other hand I am quite annoyed by some on here claiming it's my job to return lost property. It isn't, no that's nowhere in my job description, I'm supposed to get pax from point a to b and nothing else. So I completely understand and respect those in this conversation that refuse to return the stuff. I have an easy solution for pax who are losing things......don't!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

crowuber said:


> The only way I'd toss a phone is if the pax went out of their way to insult me or be rude (or accuse me of stealing it). If that happened, which never has in my 4 years, I would gladly toss it out the window. Thankfully, all of the people I've returned items to, the worst they did was just be completely wasted (which I have no problem with and in those cases I will always return the phone).
> On the other hand I am quite annoyed by some on here claiming it's my job to return lost property. It isn't, no that's nowhere in my job description, I'm supposed to get pax from point a to b and nothing else. So I completely understand and respect those in this conversation that refuse to return the stuff. I have an easy solution for pax who are losing things......don't!


It's great that you have a positive attitude about this, but I'm going to point out that legally you have to make a reasonable attempt to return the item to the pax.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Demon said:


> It's great that you have a positive attitude about this, but I'm going to point out that legally you have to make a reasonable attempt to return the item to the pax.


It amazes me how people make up things in their head. Here is a screenshot from the uber site regarding this.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

crowuber said:


> It amazes me how people make up things in their head. Here is a screenshot from the uber site regarding this.


And here is the law.

"When it is possible to identify the owner of lost or abandoned property, the law requires the finder to attempt to return it. Obviously, if one were not so obligated, they could simply claim that virtually anything they found was stolen and they had the right to keep it. Thus, the old schoolyard saying of "finders keepers" does not typically apply in the real world, or everyone would be attempting to deprive everyone else of their things all the time."
https://www.hg.org/legal-articles/is-it-legal-to-keep-abandoned-personal-possessions-35464


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Demon said:


> And here is the law.
> 
> "When it is possible to identify the owner of lost or abandoned property, the law requires the finder to attempt to return it. Obviously, if one were not so obligated, they could simply claim that virtually anything they found was stolen and they had the right to keep it. Thus, the old schoolyard saying of "finders keepers" does not typically apply in the real world, or everyone would be attempting to deprive everyone else of their things all the time."
> https://www.hg.org/legal-articles/is-it-legal-to-keep-abandoned-personal-possessions-35464


Can you not read? Where did I say I was going to keep it. I would never keep any of it, what I said was I'm not obligated by law to notify which I am NOT.... because why? because I'm not keeping it! jesus christ


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

crowuber said:


> Can you not read? Where did I say I was going to keep it. I would never keep any of it, what I said was I'm not obligated by law to notify which I am NOT.... because why? because I'm not keeping it! jesus christ


You said it wasn't part of your job.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-driver-arrested-after-turning-in-phone.259146/
> You should have learned by now that I don't make assertions without proof.


You know, I found that post and the discussion following it to be very enlightening.

But I don't think it proves what you think it does.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OtherUbersdo said:


> After the trip I check the backseat . They left a little mess , some coffee cups and bottles of water , no big deal . I also noticed she left her phone .
> 
> I was less then a mile away when I found it . I turned around and returned the phone in person .
> 
> ...


This is America. In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted). They bought that return of the telephone with a two hundred twenty five banana fare and another hundred fifty potatoes in cash for a tip. You tip me in that manner and I will gladly bring back to you whatever you left. For that kind of tip, you can leave your coffee cups and water bottles in the car. I will stop at a trash can, pitch them, then take out my Dustbuster™. It is even better in the cab, as vinyl covered seats and rubber floors clean easily. You pay for my time and suffrance, you get it.

Was this an Uber Black trip that you describe?



Christinebitg said:


> It usually comes from women who are too lazy to change a light bulb that they can reach without a stepladder.


*Q:* How many feminists does it take to change a light bulb?
*
A:* Fifty one: one to try to do it, forty nine to debate about whether or not it is politically correct and one to call her boyfriend to come over and get the job done.



Demon said:


> Take a picture of the phone before you turn it in. Problem solved.


That actually would work, as the photograph has a time stamp on it. You photograph the telephone, photograph the front of the police station, then photograph you handing over the telephone. In the Capital of Your Nation, if you turn it into the Department of For Hire Vehicles, they will give you a receipt.



Demon said:


> Phones are traceable so it can be determined where it was last.


As you drop off your next customer, you slide it under your car and into the gutter.

"Gee, occifer, that customer that I dropped off there must have kicked it when he got out of the car and neither he nor I saw it. Hmmm, I never did see that telephone in the first place." Of course, if you do this, you would have to pick up the telephone with a rag, or something.



Demon said:


> There are no negative consequences from returning it.


What about your time that it at best inadequately compensated, at worst not compensated at all?



FLKeys said:


> What ever happen to doing the right thing?


Ask that question to the careless person who left the thing in your car and does not think that he should compensate you for the time and trouble that you took to return it to him.



Iann said:


> Could of fallen out when they got out of the car and someone walking by could easily pick it up.
> 
> I have these signs in my car as well


......just make sure that you use a rag to pick up the thing.......................

Those signs are not worth the cardboard on which they are printed.



Iann said:


> Please explain how I could get sued if I do not admit to having the phone?


You can be sued for anything. If it gets in front of the wrong judge and the plaintiff is represented by the wrong attorney, you might as well just drop 'em and bend over.



Christinebitg said:


> Nonsense. If you return the phone, you'll get a nice thank you at the least.


A "nice thank you" will go about as far as badges and stars when my mortgage payment is due.



Christinebitg said:


> Tell me one, just one example of how a driver was given a hard time for returning someone's cell phone.


I can tell you more than one from my time as a driver, dispatcher and company official. I have had more than one customer accuse a driver of damaging a telephone.

We had this one driver swear that he did not have the telephone. This customer called five times a day for a week. I happened to be at the office when the driver was paying his insurance. I went with him and we went through his car. We lifted up the back seat and there it was. It had fallen between the gap in the bench and the seat back. I told the driver to leave it there. I went upstairs and got the Claims Adjuster's Brownie™ camera and took photographs of where it was. It was damaged, so I took photographs of that (Demon ). We had the telephone in the office. I told the customer to come to the office and get it. Oh no, we were going to bring it to the customer's office, when the customer told us to bring it and we were not to be one minute late or early.1 This customer worked on Capitol Hill. There is no place to park there. There was no way that I, any other company official or my driver was going to pay to go over there (which was something that this customer suggested), go through Paranoid Nanny State level security just to bring a careless customer a telephone. Finally the customer came to retrieve it. Of course, the customer accused the driver, the company and even the garage mechanic of damaging the telephone and we were going to pay for it. I told this customer not only "No", not only "Hell NO!", not only "A Thousand Times NO!", but "_*A Thousand Times HELL *__*NO*__*!*_" At this point, I had taken all of the nonsense that I was going to take from this self-important jenny._* 
*_
Of course, she went to the Hack Office, the police, her lawyer and even the congressman for whom she worked. All of them must have gotten tired of her pretty quickly. At some point, we stopped hearing about it.

There is one story. Do you want to read more? I have more. Even some where the driver actually took the lost article to the customer and got into trouble for it.



Christinebitg said:


> Even if you never touched it, someone can file a claim in court against you. Winning is different from that. *But you'd still have to defend against the claim*.


 (emphasis added)

........which cost money; a LARGE amount of money...........................

This is one reason why people will settle lawsuits out of court and try to settle them fast. You would be amazed at how much you could save in attorney's fees. You might save more than you paid the complaining party to go away.



Fargle said:


> What's your point? A lot of people have been repeatedly burned by irrational people when attempting to return the belongings of said irrational people. The result is an unwillingness to deal with lost belongings entirely and immediately getting rid of them and any connections


If the careless people would act like adults and take responsibility for their carelessness, take the consequences thereof and compensate you for your time, drivers would not have this attitude. One of the signs of being a grown man or woman is that you take responsibility for your actions (or lack thereof) and are prepared to pay the consequences of the same. Why is it that I should suffer the adverse consequences of someone else's carelessness if I can avoid it?



Demon said:


> You said it wasn't part of your job.


It is not part of my job to make adjustments for people's carelessness. My job is to drive them from Point A to Point B. If they want anything else, they can pay for it. We are in America. In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).

Here is the rub on this whole thing. If someone who leaves a telephone in your car is thirty minutes from you, it can cost you one-hundred dollars to return it. This takes into account the trips that you will miss, your time and trouble and the wear, tear, gasolene, insurance and other expenses on the car. This goes double if you must leave a surge zone to return the telephone to the customer who is in a non-surge zone. You lose out on surge trips to accept base rates. If the customer is in an area known to be a Pool Trap, you get only base rate Pools.

Uber and Lyft's fifteen dollars, just like their Rates of Fare, is far too inadequate compensation to return the telephone. They can get it from the Police or Department of For Hire Vehicles.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> You can't change some peoples minds. We all live with what we believe and those beliefs can be on opposite sides of an issue.
> 
> Me, I believe in doing the right thing, and the right thing to me is getting property returned to the owner if possible and taking care of myself and my family financially. So what does that mean. I'm not going to stop what I am doing and run to return a cell phone to someone miles or hours away. However what I will do is make arrangements to send it to them, drop it off in a secure place, or take it to them if it is not going to cost me a lot of money. I will work with the person to get it figured out. The last thing I will do is destroy or toss out someones property.


I get you got cover your ass n look out for you and your family. How is returning it to a police station that much of an issue. Some one really gonna say you broke it or something.

I see why a driver would just chuck it,less headache. I won't go crazy to return it,dropping it off at a police station what's gonna really happen.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This goes double if you must leave a surge zone to return the telephone to the customer who is in a non-surge zone.


You guys are still stretching way too far to rationalize sh*tty behavior.

Nobody's talking about "Drop what you're doing right this second." Nobody's leaving a surge to return a phone. We're talking about driving to them the next day. Or even just telling them where you are and that you have it, so them can come pick it up.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You know, I found that post and the discussion following it to be very enlightening.
> 
> But I don't think it proves what you think it does.


You asked for an instance where someone was punished for returning a phone. I provided it. There is nothing to debate about that. You're reading more into this than is really there.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I don’t know why any of you are still arguing about this. This thread was long dead until someone decided to necro it. I already proved to Demon that the law only makes it explicitly illegal to keep or profit from the sale of the lost item but it does not discount the discarding of the lost item. Demon refusing to accept that fact doesn’t make it illegal. The law decides what is illegal and generally everything else is legal. There’s always a moral argument for pretty much everything but trying to pass it off as law is insulting.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> You guys are still stretching way too far to rationalize sh*tty behavior.


No one is "rationalising" anything. The posters to this topic with whom you disagree are acting on their experience and with good _*reason*_.
When it comes to my time (READ: *money*), _*it ain't nunna' that thar' rash-shin-uh-lie-zay-shinn*_. When it comes to money, it is REASON.



Christinebitg said:


> We're talking about driving to them the next day. Or even just telling them where you are and that you have it, so them can come pick it up.


..............and you are taking posters to task for "rationalising".........................my time is less valuable to-morrow than it is to-day?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yep, it's still the old moral argument vs legal argument.

The Cambridge Dictionary defines theft as:
theftnoun [ C/U ]
US /θeft/ the act of taking something that belongs to someone else and keeping it; stealing: the conversion
of the use from the rightful owner to another.

Theft is when Uber takes more of my fare than we agreed to.
Theft is when a pax makes a false report that costs me hundreds to gain a few bucks.

Failure to accept responsibility for the property of others is not theft. Theft is if I take the phone and use it, or sell it for gain. 
Morally wrong? maybe. Theft? prove it.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is America. In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted). They bought that return of the telephone with a two hundred twenty five banana fare and another hundred fifty potatoes in cash for a tip. You tip me in that manner and I will gladly bring back to you whatever you left. For that kind of tip, you can leave your coffee cups and water bottles in the car. I will stop at a trash can, pitch them, then take out my Dustbuster™. It is even better in the cab, as vinyl covered seats and rubber floors clean easily. You pay for my time and suffrance, you get it.
> 
> Was this an Uber Black trip that you describe?


 This was an X trip . They layer added another $ 14 and change in app tip as well .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OtherUbersdo said:


> This was an X trip . They layer added another $ 14 and change in app tip as well .


What did you do, take them from Jersey to somewhere in Virginia?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RDWRER said:


> I don't know why any of you are still arguing about this. This thread was long dead until someone decided to necro it. I already proved to Demon that the law only makes it explicitly illegal to keep or profit from the sale of the lost item but it does not discount the discarding of the lost item. Demon refusing to accept that fact doesn't make it illegal. The law decides what is illegal and generally everything else is legal. There's always a moral argument for pretty much everything but trying to pass it off as law is insulting.


As a point of fact you didn't. The law is explicit on this.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Demon said:


> As a point of fact you didn't. The law is explicit on this.


Then post the law. Do it. Not some article from some random website giving an interpretation of the law. The actual law. Use a government website.

You refused to even try before so I won't hold my breath. Now let this thread die already. You already lost.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RDWRER said:


> Then post the law. Do it. Not some article from some random website giving an interpretation of the law. The actual law. Use a government website.
> 
> You refused to even try before so I won't hold my breath. Now let this thread die already. You already lost.


I did so before & I'm happy to do it again. 
*485.*

One who finds lost property under circumstances which give him knowledge of or means of inquiry as to the true owner, and who appropriates such property to his own use, or to the use of another person not entitled thereto, without first making reasonable and just efforts to find the owner and to restore the property to him, is guilty of theft.

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/...vision=&title=13.&part=1.&chapter=5.&article=


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Demon said:


> I did so before & I'm happy to do it again.
> *485.*
> 
> One who finds lost property under circumstances which give him knowledge of or means of inquiry as to the true owner, and who appropriates such property to his own use, or to the use of another person not entitled thereto, without first making reasonable and just efforts to find the owner and to restore the property to him, is guilty of theft.
> ...


And you just proved yourself wrong again. Where does it say that you cannot _DISPOSE _of it? You cannot keep it and you cannot give it away / sell it. We both have agreed on this. Now where does it say that you cannot toss it out with the rest of the garbage?


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What did you do, take them from Jersey to somewhere in Virginia?


 Jersey to Brooklyn round trip and in no hurry . The driver before me canceled .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Funny as hell that RDWRER and Demon are arguing 'the law', and they live in different states.
They both _could _be right.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Funny as hell that RDWRER and Demon are arguing 'the law', and they live in different states.
> They both _could _be right.


He pulled up a California website so I kinda assumed he was from California lol, but you're right now that I see he's from Florida.

Wait, I just checked and he was always arguing it was illegal in California and that it was "the law" in California, so he was always just #%^*+=} wrong to begin with. Not to mention he's been arguing this over two goddamn threads!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> He pulled up a California website so I kinda assumed he was from California lol, but you're right now that I see he's from Florida.
> 
> Wait, I just checked and he was always arguing it was illegal in California and that it was "the law" in California, so he was always just #%^*+=} wrong to begin with. Not to mention he's been arguing this over two goddamn threads!


Whenever I hear "It's the law", I always ask 'where?' 
Especially on a message board where people post from all over the world.
Perspective means everything.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Whenever I hear "It's the law", I always ask 'where?'
> Especially on a message board where people post from all over the world.
> Perspective means everything.


Well the original thread was an LA thread too so what exactly was he doing there...? Either he's not from Florida or he was just trolling the LA board.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RDWRER said:


> And you just proved yourself wrong again. Where does it say that you cannot _DISPOSE _of it? You cannot keep it and you cannot give it away / sell it. We both have agreed on this. Now where does it say that you cannot toss it out with the rest of the garbage?


You can dispose of it or throw it out, after you make a reasonable attempt to contact the owner and wait a reasonable amount of time. Again, the law is explicit.



UberBastid said:


> Funny as hell that RDWRER and Demon are arguing 'the law', and they live in different states.
> They both _could _be right.


All 50 states and DC have laws against stealing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> All 50 states and DC have laws against stealing.


Sure. But, different definitions of what stealing IS.


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

You’re only suppose to get the $15 if you go deliver them back the phone. Since they went to pick it up there’s no return fee. 

You really think you deserve $15 for opening a door and handing over a phone -.-


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Demon said:


> You can dispose of it or throw it out, after you make a reasonable attempt to contact the owner and wait a reasonable amount of time. Again, the law is explicit.
> 
> All 50 states and DC have laws against stealing.


You still have yet to cite any law that claims that to be true. Your very own quote includes:

_*"And who appropriates such property to his own use, or to the use of another person not entitled thereto*_"

That means that either you have kept it or given it away / sold it to another person to use. Again, not discard. Otherwise you would legally have to keep every single item, including trash, that is left behind until it can be returned to the original owner.

IFF:
Cell phone == Yes.
Water bottle == Yes.
Gum wrapper == Yes.
Then:
Demon = TRUE.
ELSE:
Demon = FALSE.

(A little bit of programming humor.)


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Demon said:


> I did so before & I'm happy to do it again.
> *485.*
> 
> One who finds lost property under circumstances which give him knowledge of or means of inquiry as to the true owner, and who appropriates such property to his own use, or to the use of another person not entitled thereto, without first making reasonable and just efforts to find the owner and to restore the property to him, is guilty of theft.
> ...


The key words here are "appropriates such property to his own use, or to the use of another person not entitled thereto". I don't think you understand what this means.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> The key words here are "appropriates such property to his own use, or to the use of another person not entitled thereto". I don't think you understand what this means.


This isn't the first time I've told him that, he's not going to get it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Marshall Mathers said:


> You're only suppose to get the $15 if you go deliver them back the phone. Since they went to pick it up there's no return fee.
> 
> You really think you deserve $15 for opening a door and handing over a phone -.-


Hell, I charge the Jehova's Witnesses $20 when they knock on MY door.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

This thread is a dumpster fire.

If you're driving off without checking to see if anything was left behind, you're doing it wrong.
If you find something in that brief moment you turn around, you have ample time to yell at them.
If you find something later and choose to toss it into a lake, you make poor decisions. Littering is a crime.
If you can't be bothered to help out someone with such a trivial task like returning a phone, you're just being a d*$k.

You may just be an Uber driver, underpaid and shat upon, but have some personal dignity and be somewhat professional. These people are paying you (very little) to drive them around. You've already signed up for the abuse. You're willing to drive for peanuts. Pretend like you are a contributing member of society and that you want things to be better. Extend a helping hand even when it isn't warranted. Be the light.

Or not.

Jim Rockford would be appalled.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Jersey to Brooklyn round trip and in no hurry . The driver before me canceled .


Given Uber's garbage rates, was it Swedesboro or Maple Shade to Brooklyn RT? The one hundred fifty tip on top of the two hundred fifty makes it almost worth it. If it was Weehawken, it must have been on surge. Edison or Somerville, I might consider doing that Brooklyn RT for two hundred fifty bananas.

*Q:*


Marshall Mathers said:


> You really think you deserve $15 for opening a door and handing over a phone -.-


*A:* Yes.



NorCalPhil said:


> If you can't be bothered to help out someone with such a trivial task like returning a phone,


If you live in Santa Cruz and the person who left the telephone is in San Bruno, returning it is hardly a "trivial" task.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Given Uber's garbage rates, was it Swedesboro or Maple Shade to Brooklyn RT? The one hundred fifty tip on top of the two hundred fifty makes it almost worth it. If it was Weehawken, it must have been on surge. Edison or Somerville, I might consider doing that Brooklyn RT for two hundred fifty bananas.
> 
> *Q:*
> 
> ...


There's a police station in Santa Cruz you can take it to. Pax can arrange to get there and pick it up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> There's a police station in Santa Cruz you can take it to. Pax can arrange to get there and pick it up.


There is, indeed, but you stated "_*return*_"; not "turn it in to the police". That usually is not a problem.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is, indeed, but you stated "_*return*_"; not "turn it in to the police". That usually is not a problem.


lol wow

Make an effort, as minimal as possible if thats your thing, to try and get the crap back to the pax. Return it, drop it at the hub, take it to the police, whatever. HOW is not the issue. Throwing it in the lake is.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> HOW is not the issue. Throwing it in the lake is.


What people fail to understand is that returning or even handing in property requires time (READ: money). Far too often, that time is uncompensated. Why should I pay the consequences of someone else's carelessness? Let the careless person suffer the consequences of his carelessness.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I've thought about this whole "toss the phone out the window" idea and I wouldn't want it to bite me in the posterior since these phones today are worth big bucks.
However, if you place the phone gently in a parking lot, etc., maybe on the legal side you are off scot free. Ethical is another dilemma, but legally... you didn't damage it.

In WA State:
https://app.leg.wa.gov/RCW/default.aspx?cite=9A.48.080
(1) A person is guilty of malicious mischief in the second degree if he or she *knowingly* and maliciously:
(a) Causes physical damage to the property of another *in an amount exceeding seven hundred fifty dollars;
...
(2) Malicious mischief in the second degree is a class C felony.
*
(emphases mine)

"Sir, where did you put my phone?" "Next to the 'sell your phone' kiosk in the Walmart! I even plugged it into the charger for you! What do you mean you looked and couldn't find it? I assure you it's there- check the Walmart video cameras if you don't believe me."


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> HOW is not the issue. Throwing it in the lake is.





Another Uber Driver said:


> What people fail to understand is that returning or even handing in property requires time (READ: money). Far too often, that time is uncompensated. Why should I pay the consequences of someone else's carelessness? Let the careless person suffer the consequences of his carelessness.


You're shlepping randoms around for bargain basement prices in your own car. You're posting on this website, taking more time on this thread alone than the 10 minutes it takes to drop a phone at the police station close to wherever you are. You drive rideshare - I.E. you've declared to the world that your time is not nearly as valuable as you'd prefer it to be.

So when one of those crazy careless people comes along and pays you to drive them somewhere, and they forget their phone, the correct thing to do is throw it away because your time is valuable? Uber even offers you $15 to return it.

Jim Rockford is appalled.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

What if you put it in a mailbox with an address label addressed to Uber stuck onto it? C.O.D. Would they pay postage?

"So I checked my Find My iPhone this morning and it's telling me it's now in San Francisco????"


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Given Uber's garbage rates, was it Swedesboro or Maple Shade to Brooklyn RT? The one hundred fifty tip on top of the two hundred fifty makes it almost worth it. If it was Weehawken, it must have been on surge. Edison or Somerville, I might consider doing that Brooklyn RT for two hundred fifty bananas..


 No surge . I'm not giving out the pick up location but It was what I call Central Jersey , others might call it South Jersey . As for it being worth it , It would have been worth it with no tip . The tip and the tolls made it special .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> You're posting on this website, taking more time on this thread alone than the 10 minutes it takes to drop a phone at the police station close to wherever you are.


How do you know that it takes only ten minutes to pass in a telephone at a "police station close to wherever [I am]", here? I could be more than ten minutes away from one, so crash goes that chariot before we even have addressed the time it takes to park, go inside, wait, pass in the telephone, obtain the receipt, go back outside, get into the car, go back ON LINE.....................

I am not even addressing the MPD's not giving receipts or CCN numbers for lost telephones, any more. Fortunately, the Department of For Hire Vehicles does, but that is a real pain in the tookas. The suburban police departments do give receipts, still.



NorCalPhil said:


> You drive rideshare - I.E. you've declared to the world that your time is not nearly as valuable as you'd prefer it to be.


I can make my time pay. I do have one advantage over most of even the more knowledgeable, or fast learning drivers: I actually do know what I am doing out here.



NorCalPhil said:


> So when one of those crazy careless people comes along and pays you to drive them somewhere, and they forget their phone, the correct thing to do is throw it away because your time is valuable? Uber even offers you $15 to return it.


I understand why people do it. If these people will not compensate them adequately, or, at all, for their time, why should the driver render unto them his time? The law, the policies and every thing else be damned. It is all about the Benjamins. If they can chuck it and get away with it, let them do it. People still will expect that they will not have to suffer the consequences of their carelessness.

As for the fifteen dollars, if you are fifteen minutes, or less, away from the customer and he is outside waiting for you when you show up at the address, it is adequate. Anything more than fifteen minutes or even having to wait the first minute for the careless customer to emerge is not worth it.

I once took a telephone back to a customer. I got Uber's fifteen dollars. I calculated what it cost me in time, distance, missed trips (I was in a surge zone; the customer was in a base rate zone). It was just over one hundred dollars. The customer gave me nothing. I was enraged. I sent more than a few e-Mails to Rohit. It took one or two e-Mails every evening, but, Rohit finally escalated it. F*ub*a*r* did give me fifty more bananas as a "one time courtesy". I took the money, shut up and ran, Still, I was out about thirty five dollars, but, I knew that I was not going to do any better.

I did mention both no compensation and inadequate compensation.



NorCalPhil said:


> Jim Rockford is appalled.


Gooddee gooddee for Rockfish.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

In WA State:
https://app.leg.wa.gov/RCW/default.aspx?cite=9A.48.080
(1) A person is guilty of malicious mischief in the second degree if he or she *knowingly* and maliciously:
(a) Causes physical damage to the property of another *in an amount exceeding seven hundred fifty dollars;
...
(2) Malicious mischief in the second degree is a class C felony.*

(emphases mine)

"Sir, where did you put my phone?"
(now here is where the dialog changes if its me)
"What phone, I never saw your phone."
"I left my phone in your car."
"Well, _that _was silly. Why would you do that?"
"Where is my phone? Where did you put it?"
"You are not listening ... I don't have your phone, never saw it, don't know where it is."
"It is a Class C felony to steal it, or damage it."
"As well it should be. But, I don't have your phone. I don't know where it is. I didn't damage it, never saw it."
"It was in your car last."
"Have you done a 'where's my phone' search?"
"Yes, it says it in a mail box on 16th and Mission."
"Well, there ya go. Told ya, I don't have it."


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How do you know that it takes only ten minutes to pass in a telephone at a "police station close to wherever [I am]", here? I could be more than ten minutes away from one, so crash goes that chariot before we even have addressed the time it takes to park, go inside, wait, pass in the telephone, obtain the receipt, go back outside, get into the car, go back ON LINE.....................


No idea where you are, but in SF, I've done this several times and 10 minutes is the most its ever taken.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I once took a telephone back to a customer. I got Uber's fifteen dollars. I calculated what it cost me in time, distance, missed trips (I was in a surge zone; the customer was in a base rate zone). It was just over one hundred dollars.


Yeah, no. Calculating potential missed trips in a surge zone? Get real, that's make believe. Even if I agree with everything you said above, I'd challenge you as to why you did it right then, in surge, rather than waiting. There's no rule that says you have to drop everything you're doing and return it immediately. And no, you didn't miss out on $100+ to return a phone. There are no Uber markets making $100 an hour, and its not going to take an hour to drop a phone at a police station.

Appreciate all the time and effort you've taken to justify tossing people's stuff. I'll just say its wrong and move on.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> In WA State:
> https://app.leg.wa.gov/RCW/default.aspx?cite=9A.48.080
> (1) A person is guilty of malicious mischief in the second degree if he or she *knowingly* and maliciously:
> (a) Causes physical damage to the property of another *in an amount exceeding seven hundred fifty dollars;
> ...


I can't find the definition of "maliciously" on that website. I'm sure it's there, but the links go to more links which go to more links... Some of that very law applies only to animal abuse and some of it only applies to damages to ballot boxes... Usually there's a page of definitions regarding the particular law but I'm just getting lost in circles there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> No idea where you are, but in SF, I've done this several times and 10 minutes is the most its ever taken.


The Capital of Your Nation. It is not hard to be more than ten minutes from a police station here, especially in the suburbs.



NorCalPhil said:


> Yeah, no. Calculating potential missed trips in a surge zone? Get real, that's make believe.


It is anything but make believe. If you extrapolate from trips that you have run and patterns from your experience, it is easy to come up with credible figures. It is "make believe" only because you disagree with my understanding whence come the telephone chuckers.



NorCalPhil said:


> Even if I agree with everything you said above, I'd challenge you as to why you did it right then, in surge, rather than waiting.


It is a long story that I will not tell here. The thing that you must keep in mind, though, is that Uber ALWAYS takes the passenger's side.



NorCalPhil said:


> And no*yes*, you didn't miss out on $100+ to return a phone.


FIFY



NorCalPhil said:


> There are no Uber markets making $100 an hour, and its not going to take an hour to drop a phone at a police station.


Thank you for demonstrating that you have failed to read and comprehend what I posted.



NorCalPhil said:


> Appreciate all the time and effort you've taken to justify tossing people's stuff.
> 
> I'll just say its wrong and move on.


You take me to task for expending bandwidth to "justify" it, but, your expenditure of bandwidth to tell me that it is "wrong" and to tell me that poilce stations are ten minutes from anywhere merits no censure? This, of course, passes over the bandwidth that you expended to demonstrate that you failed to read and comprehend the posts.


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *A:* Yes.


Broke boy



UberBastid said:


> Hell, I charge the Jehova's Witnesses $20 when they knock on MY door.


 People must really love you


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> (a) Causes physical damage to the property of another *in an amount exceeding seven hundred fifty dollars;*


If you throw someone's iPhone in the lake, you've done exactly that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Marshall Mathers said:


> Broke boy


Oh, _*I ain't no "broke boy"*_ precisely because I get mine. I get beat every once in a while; the best of us do. Despite that, the circumstances under which I do get beat the first time are also the _*LAST TIME*_ that I get beat under those circumstances.



Christinebitg said:


> If you throw someone's iPhone in the lake, you've done exactly that.


Those I-telephones cost more than seven hundred fifty bananas? If that is so, you would think that people would take better care and be more careful with them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Those I-telephones cost more than seven hundred fifty bananas? If that is so, you would think that people would take better care and be more careful with them.


Yes, they should.

I drove for a woman a few months ago. Left her keys on my back seat on the last trip of the evening.

She met me at a lunch break the next day to get them back and handed me a 20. Turns out she's an attorney. Just writing this is making a Grateful Dead song run through my head.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> handed me a 20. Just writing this is making a Grateful Dead song run through my head.












Of course, the one below describes what I would do with it.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> If you throw someone's iPhone in the lake, you've done exactly that.


Was it waterproof?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Marshall Mathers said:


> People must really love you


PEOPLE do, yes.
Religious zealots, political zealots, feminists (or sexists of any ilk), xenophobes, homophobes, bullies, IRS agents, racists ... not so much.
I have a low tolerance for those, um, people.



Christinebitg said:


> If you throw someone's iPhone in the lake, you've done exactly that.


Yes, so I don't do that.
They go RIGHT into the nearest and next mail box. Undamaged and often ringing away.
But then -- "I never saw it. Don't have it. Buh bye."


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Is anyone here familiar with the addage of "shoot, shovel, and shut up"? That's essentially what's going on with this phone-ditching. Illegal? Probably. But that's what you get with stupid laws.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RDWRER said:


> You still have yet to cite any law that claims that to be true. Your very own quote includes:
> 
> _*"And who appropriates such property to his own use, or to the use of another person not entitled thereto*_"
> 
> ...


Again, the law is clear. Feel free to throw it out after making a reasonable attempt to contact the owner and waiting a reasonable amount of time. 
People wouldn't want the water bottle & gum wrapper back. Those are clearly different things than a cell phone.



RDWRER said:


> This isn't the first time I've told him that, he's not going to get it.


I don't understand how your entitlement makes you think you don't have to follow a law.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Of course, the one below describes what I would do with it.


Actually, Friend of the Devil was the one I was thinking of.

"Ran into the devil, babe,
He loaned me twenty bills"

Christine


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Friend of the Devil


That is one of the few that I never particullarly liked; aside from some of their attempts a pop in later years, that is.

We can pass over Jerry Garcia neckties.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

I’m not sure if dropping a phone into a mail box is such a good idea. In some parts of the country that would be enough to warrant a bomb squad getting involved treating it as a possible terrorist threat. Nothing shady about Camry brigade sliding a phone into a mailbox at 2am.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> Now where does it say that you cannot toss it out with the rest of the garbage?


Electronics need to be properly recycled as they contain hazardous waste.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is one of the few that I never particullarly liked


I'm not that keen on it either. The protagonist of the song has multiple wives in different towns.

Personally, I prefer Touch of Grey:
"Every silver lining's got a touch of grey."

But I'm one of those twisted people who prefers their studio recordings to the live stuff.

Christine


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Demon said:


> Again, the law is clear. Feel free to throw it out after making a reasonable attempt to contact the owner and waiting a reasonable amount of time.
> People wouldn't want the water bottle & gum wrapper back. Those are clearly different things than a cell phone.
> 
> I don't understand how your entitlement makes you think you don't have to follow a law.


Again the law _is _clear... Clear that you are wrong. I am no way being entitled when I am asking not to become a slave to an inanimate object because the owner was stupid enough to lose track of it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Again the law _is _clear... Clear that you are wrong. I am no way being entitled when I am asking not to become a slave to an inanimate object because the owner was stupid enough to lose track of it.


Nice try, but it's not true.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Nice try, but it's not true.


Are you Demon's alt?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RDWRER said:


> Again the law _is _clear... Clear that you are wrong. I am no way being entitled when I am asking not to become a slave to an inanimate object because the owner was stupid enough to lose track of it.


But no one is asking you to do that.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

All you need to do is:

1. Take a photo of it.
2. Note the model # or as much as you can about it.
3. Take it to the nearest police station, get report #.
4. Provide report #, station address and phone number to Uber/Lyft.
5. Go about your day.

This might take you 30 minutes at most in most areas. It sucks but hey it is better than throwing it out the window (they do have your license plate and your photo, you know) or having someone show up at your house at 3am banging on the door calling you a thief or otherwise breaking out a window to get to their phone)


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Demon said:


> But no one is asking you to do that.


You are. By saying I _*MUST *_be tethered to this inanimate object because of someone else's carelessness you are literally binding me to it, which I've already explained to you is illegal under California law. I have no obligation to care for your trash and can throw it out if I need to in order to clean my property.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Personally, I prefer Touch of Grey:
> "Every silver lining's got a touch of grey."
> 
> But I'm one of those twisted people who prefers their studio recordings to the live stuff.


That one is pretty good. My favourite is the second one that I posted, _*The Golden Road to Unlimited Devotion*_, from the very early days.

I prefer the live, but, that is just me.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RDWRER said:


> You are. By saying I _*MUST *_be tethered to this inanimate object because of someone else's carelessness you are literally binding me to it, which I've already explained to you is illegal under California law. I have no obligation to care for your trash and can throw it out if I need to in order to clean my property.


No one has said anything close to that. You should read what has been posted, and when you do you'll see the word reasonable several times. You need to make a reasonable attempt to get it back to its owner. That could be as simple as telling the pax when you'll be home and have them meet you at your house. You're entitlement shows when you say a cell phone that a person would want back is the same as a gum wrapper.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Demon said:


> No one has said anything close to that. You should read what has been posted, and when you do you'll see the word reasonable several times. You need to make a reasonable attempt to get it back to its owner. That could be as simple as telling the pax when you'll be home and have them meet you at your house. You're entitlement shows when you say a cell phone that a person would want back is the same as a gum wrapper.


And you need to read what you write. It is unreasonable to enslave anyone to any inanimate object just because you feel it is morally right to do so.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> a reasonable attempt.


Who gets to determine what is "reasonable"? I get it that turning it into the police or Sheriff's Office (or other designated agency, such as the Department of For Hire vehicles in the Capital of Your Nation) falls under that definition, but, who gets to determine what other actions fall under the definition of "reasonable"?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Who gets to determine what is "reasonable"? I get it that turning it into the police or Sheriff's Office (or other designated agency, such as the Department of For Hire vehicles in the Capital of Your Nation) falls under that definition, but, who gets to determine what other actions fall under the definition of "reasonable"?


It doesn't even matter because it only needs to be reasonably attempted *if I intend to keep, sell it, or give away to someone else to use *which I don't. So in the garbage it goes. But Demon refuses to acknowledge that fact.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> It doesn't even matter because it only needs to be reasonably attempted *if I intend to keep, sell it, or give away to someone else to use *which I don't. So in the garbage it goes. But Demon refuses to acknowledge that fact.


I am not so sure that I am necessarily on board with all of that, but, I do understand why people would want to chuck the thing. If nothing else, bitter experience has demonstrated to me why I should understand it.

Still, I do want to know who gets to determine what is "reasonable"? When you see that kind of language in the laws or regulations, rarely do you see any specifics of what is considered "reasonable". I know what is "reasonable". I suspect that both you and Demon know what is "reasonable". Despite that, bitter experience has long taught me that the Law and Common Sense are not just mutually exclusive terms, but far too often are mutually destructive, as well.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am not so sure that I am necessarily on board with all of that, but, I do understand why people would want to chuck the thing. If nothing else, bitter experience has demonstrated to me why I should understand it.
> 
> Still, I do want to know who gets to determine what is "reasonable"? When you see that kind of language in the laws or regulations, rarely do you see any specifics of what is considered "reasonable". I know what is "reasonable". I suspect that both you and Demon know what is "reasonable". Despite that, bitter experience has long taught me that the Law and Common Sense are not just mutually exclusive terms, but far too often are mutually destructive, as well.


Most laws have a definitions page which spells out those definitions legally. I'll do what Demon refuses to do and see if I can find it for this particular law, but I'm driving right now so it might take a bit.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> *Most* laws have a definitions page which spells out those definitions legally.


Bitter experience has shown me that when it comes to "reasonable", the entry for this one is either absent from the "Definitions" section, or, the "definition" is vague. The cynic in me suggests that the "vague" part is deliberate, to allow the regulators to apply it to the detriment of the regulated.


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> PEOPLE do, yes.
> Religious zealots, political zealots, feminists (or sexists of any ilk), xenophobes, homophobes, bullies, IRS agents, racists ... not so much.
> I have a low tolerance for those, um, people"


The fact that you had to prove yourself to me XD


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Bitter experience has shown me that when it comes to "reasonable", the entry for this one is either absent from the "Definitions" section, or, the "definition" is vague. The cynic in me suggests that the "vague" part is deliberate, to allow the regulators to apply it to the detriment of the regulated.


And you'd be right apparently. I spent waaay too much time perusing the California Civil Code on its website and I see no definition of "reasonable" anywhere.

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/...IV&division=3.&title=&part=&chapter=&article=

I did however find the entirety of the text of Article 1 of Chapter 4 of Title 6, as it applies to lost and found, as opposed to the small snippet that has been posted here more than once.

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/...sion=3.&title=6.&part=4.&chapter=4.&article=1.



> *DIVISION 3. OBLIGATIONS [1427 - 3272.9]*
> _( Heading of Division 3 amended by Stats. 1988, Ch. 160, Sec. 14. )_
> *PART 4. OBLIGATIONS ARISING FROM PARTICULAR TRANSACTIONS [1738 - 3273]*
> _( Part 4 enacted 1872. )_
> ...


Notice that this entirely under the heading of "Obligations". But what is an "obligation"? Well, there's a definition of that:

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/...ivision=3.&title=1.&part=1.&chapter=&article=



> *TITLE 1. DEFINITION OF OBLIGATIONS [1427 - [1428.]]*
> _( Title 1 enacted 1872. )_
> 
> *1427.*
> ...


Pay particular attention to "a person is bound" and then look back at the original Article where it specifically says "Any person who finds a thing lost is not bound to take charge of it, unless the person is otherwise required to do so by contract or law."

We are specifically NOT obligated to take care of any lost property, so long as we don't intend to keep it, sell it or give it away for use by another person. The law then goes on further as to our obligations should we CHOOSE to take care of it and how we must then attempt to return it to the owner before keeping it for ourselves, selling it, giving it away or, if it is expensive, turning it over to law enforcement.

And now if you excuse me, I'm exhausted!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> I.E. you've declared to the world that your time is not nearly as valuable as you'd prefer it to be.


As my attorney so elegantly explains to jurors, a person's time off is far more valuable than "work time" to prove this he poses this question. At the end of a ten hour shift your boss asks you to work 2 more hours, does this make you happy?



Christinebitg said:


> If you throw someone's iPhone in the lake, you've done exactly that.


The vast majority of used iPhones are worth less than $750.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> At the end of a ten hour shift your boss asks you to work 2 more hours, does this make you happy?


File that under "Why did I not think of that?". Good post. I do not k now your lawyer, but I like him, already.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Who gets to determine what is "reasonable"?


A jury of your peers, as selected by a procedure spelled out in state law, wherever you happen to live.

Jurors get to decide what a reasonable person would have done, in circumstances that are presented to them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Jurors*, who were not there and really do not know what happened* get to decide what a reasonable person would have done, in circumstances that are presented to them.


FIFY


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Who gets to determine what is "reasonable"? I get it that turning it into the police or Sheriff's Office (or other designated agency, such as the Department of For Hire vehicles in the Capital of Your Nation) falls under that definition, but, who gets to determine what other actions fall under the definition of "reasonable"?


In the United States of America - that would be, The Judge.
Or, yea, the jury as Christine said.

But, way before that I'd apply my best poker face and be saying .. "What phone? What are you talking about? I don't have your phone. No, you can not search my car, my person or my home without a warrant. I am not answering any questions unless you want to provide me with an attorney. Now get the **** offa my porch."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Drpepper said:


> My friend took a uber once and wanted to test the driver so he purposly left the phone in the car long story short the driver did what you said and he was able to sue her and won 25k that she had to pay


Bull. One post, new poster, nothing since.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_My friend took a uber once and wanted to test the driver so he purposly left the phone in the car long story short the driver did what you said and he was able to sue her and won 25k that she had to pay

Bull. One post, new poster, nothing since._

No, it's true. It really *did *happen. And it happened to a friend of *mine*.

But, there's more to the story. The verdict was overturned when the DA discovered that the OP's friend lied about the incident and that he left the phone there on purpose. Then my friend sued his friend for libel, slander and false arrest and won 50k. And the OP's friend also went to jail for two years for perjury.

MY imaginary friends are just as interesting and ethereal as his ever was.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Demon said:


> It wasn't thrust upon you. It's in your car because you failed to do your job. When you keep someone's property from them by discarding it you're breaking the law. There are no negative consequences from returning it.


Anything left in my car is assumed to be trash. It's not my job to decide what is trash and what isn't.



Christinebitg said:


> Nonsense. If you return the phone, you'll get a nice thank you at the least. Tell me one, just one example of how a driver was given a hard time for returning someone's cell phone. Go ahead.
> 
> Please explain how claiming you never had it will _keep_ you from getting sued. You can't do it. All a lawsuit has to do is _allege_ that you had it. Even if you never touched it, someone can file a claim in court against you. Winning is different from that. But you'd still have to defend against the claim.


Several examples have already been cited.

There'll be no suit because the lawyer they talk to will laugh at them and tell them go buy another phone.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY


Just to point out the obvious, for anyone not paying close attention.

"*who were not there and really do not know what happened"*

Those words were not mine.

Every state has a jury selection process. Every judge who presides over a jury trial decides what the jury is or is not allowed to hear as testimony or see as evidence.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> "*who were not there and really do not know what happened" *Those words were not mine..


FIFY Protocol demands that any added words be in boldface or a font different from the original. I chose boldface. Crossouts, if required, on a FIFY will, of course, be obvious.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fixed it for me?? I don't think so.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Fixed it for me?? I don't think so.


I do, if for no other reason than I have been down that road.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> Yes but people have pictures of their kids, pets, work emails, voicemails, etc linked to their phones that you have to realize you are throwing out as well. Some of that isn't replaceable with insurance. Throwing it away is a @@@@@@ move and speaks a lot about how much you care about anyone but yourself. If it happened to you you'd be pissed.


I was about to say the same thing. Depending on the phone, devices cost close to $1000 or more. I always return them.


----------

